# New Orchidarium Build



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been gaining great interest (read: OBSESSION) with orchids as of late, and in talking with Justin Yeager about it, I've decided to make an orchidarium. This really is a practice one essentially for a couple of much larger ones in the future (after I move to Mississippi).

I got all of the orchids from Rob (Little Frog Farm). I definitely got more than I planned, but it's hard to go to a greenhouse full of orchids and not go a little overboard. I'm glad I had a set amount of money in my wallet or I very well could have, and would have, walked away with a great deal more.

For the most part, I kept this to Central/South American genera (there as some hybrids), although a couple do not fit that. When I make the big vivs, it will be all species and specific to a particular region.

Given that I am going to move soon, I wanted to make this viv as light as possible, so the only real weight to it is the wood.

I glued the wood using silicone









Followed by placement of fake rocks which I carved out of high density foam and then sanded into the shapes that I wanted.









I painted the rocks with DryLoc, which I colored gray. I followed with a watered down coat of black acrylic paint so that the bumps and such would be highlighted. 









I covered the whole back with some watered down silicone (using mineral spirits) and then stuck the rocks in. From there, I was able to fill in the cracks with coco fiber. I didn't really like how it didn't fill in as much as I would have liked, so I mixed silicone, coco fiber, and mineral spirits to have a thicker mixture of coco fiber which I used to fill in the cracks.









The following are the different species of orchids that I got from Rob.









































This was the only species of orchid that was not new world. It's a Comoros Island species.









































And the final product. I'm very happy with how it turned out. I have a couple other plants to put in (a couple of shinglers). The other plants in there are two broms, Neo. Rien's Pride (from Rob) and Neo. Shamrock, Cissus amazonicus, and Philodendron "Panama" from JoshH.









I don't plan to put in any more plants beyond those couple shinglers, so the ground is going to be very open. The nice thing is that the wood on left or right create little caves, and then I have the coco hut in there. I imagine that I'll put a pair or trio of leucs in this one.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

looks great thanks for the share


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice JP!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the fake rock design. Nice job


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

JP, I can't tell from the pictures, but you might want to add a fan to provide some air movement in the tank. Most orchids typically don't do well with stagnant air, one exception is some of the Pleurothallid Alliance though. Also, the Tolumnia and the other terete leaved Oncidium hybrid (Zlm I think is what the tag says) like as much light as you can give. Other than that, the tank looks great!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, already on that. I have two computer fans running on the tank, so it should be well ventilated. It has a completely sealed top, but with the fans, I think that there is enough movement to dry them out enough to keep them happy. 

I have a fairly bright light and have planted the Oncidium and Tolumnia near the top, so they should do well!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I am just starting to build a orchid case this weekend,and yours looks great!
Orchid are funny in the way you just can't stop looking and reading about them, they are addictive or something. I have spent hours looking at Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick there are so many different orchids out there.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea, I already ordered two big Oncidiums from there (O. leucochilum and O. fuscatum). When I start the big orchidariums, I'll definitely be getting some of the plants from there...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

JP, what's that plant to the right of the brom and below Zlm. Teipei's Goldbar?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The one down between the two rocks at the bottom? There is Cissus amazonica (which has the bluish leaves) and then there is Philodendron "Panama" which is green.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> Yea, I already ordered two big Oncidiums from there (O. leucochilum and O. fuscatum). When I start the big orchidariums, I'll definitely be getting some of the plants from there...


I actually have a fuscatum that I grow as a house plant


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Both of them are for house plants (obviously since leucochilum can get a 12+ foot spike, and fuscatum can get a 3 foot spike).


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it! Please keep us updated. I want to see Leucs hopping around in there.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The orchid addiction is a rough habit to quit...good thing I NEVER WANT TO!!!! Nice selection ya got there, if you're ever wanting some cooler Restrepias, drop me a line, I have 16 species, and a bunch of Bulbophyllums that will do great


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

^ ^

My dealer. He gave me sample of his wares and I kept coming back.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hahahaha! the 1st ones free....just the first one!!! Ryan, I have some sweet keikis of R. elegans, R trichoglossa, another R. brachypus clone, and maybe an R. iris I can send your way if you want.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Haha, I will keep you in mind for some Restrepias. My plan at the moment is to make two BIG vivaria at some point in the future. I'd like to do a Borneo biotope, so the bulbophyllums may be good for that, and I would like to do an Amazon or Costa Rica/Panama biotope, which may be good for the Restrepias. I may hold off on the Amazon biotope and do a nice, big paludarium with that.

Too many projects not enough time/money... I'm hoping orchidariums start paying for themselves with clippings and all...


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

looking good, your off to a great start ! Always good to have other froggers growing orchids that are willing to trade orchids for orchids  Keep me posted when you start getting divisions!

ed parker


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive got B. cocoinum that has a really compact growth habit while having a cool pendulous inflorescense, would look good between those rocks


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> hahahaha! the 1st ones free....just the first one!!! Ryan, I have some sweet keikis of R. elegans, R trichoglossa, another R. brachypus clone, and maybe an R. iris I can send your way if you want.


That'd be sweet man. Yo you need to cross the water some time and get your termites. Nothing I have is big enough to take them now.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> That'd be sweet man. Yo you need to cross the water some time and get your termites. Nothing I have is big enough to take them now.


your pums seemed to like them quite a lot!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Silicone and mineral spirits is orchid safe? I am new too orchids.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I let it air out quite a bit before I put anything in there. The mineral spirits should completely evaporate out and leave the silicone. There are other folks that have used other thinners like toluene, I believe.


----------



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

Wow - i love that - Would be cool to have a terrarium with just orchids one day - Who would need the frogs??
haha


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

thedude said:


> your pums seemed to like them quite a lot!


You want to hear something that will blow your mind? The froglets I got from you like them as well....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> You want to hear something that will blow your mind? The froglets I got from you like them as well....


wow really?? didnt expect that for atleast another month.


----------

